# Official Tour de France - Stage 1 Monaco > Monaco (15.5km)



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

I am posting this early so that everyone can be prepared this year. This early-warning should prevent the 3 replies on one stage and 3 pages of replies on another stage. Also, it's the 4th of July, so people may want the votes in early. So, without further ado...

It's back! Like last year, RBR will be hosting its own competition for the Tour de France. How does it work? Easy!

Choose a rider before the stage starts. *First and last name.* If there is any ambiguity, you will not get the points. Eg, Oscar Friere, Oscar Pereiro, Andy Schleck, Frank Schleck, David Millar, David Zabriskie, David Arroyo, David Le Lay, David Moncoutié, David Loosli, etc, etc.

*Scoring will be done with the following point system:*
1st place gets 20pts
2nd place gets 18
3rd place gets 16
4th place gets 14
5th place gets 12
6th place gets 10
7th place gets 9
8th place gets 8
9th place gets 7
10th place gets 6
11th place gets 5
12th place gets 4
Just for participating - 2 points

I will keep a spreadsheet with everyone's name and points, and post them after each stage. As much as I try not to, I do make mistakes. If you wish to "protest" your points, send me a PM. I do not go through old threads, so don't post there.

Last year, there was some sweet swag for the winner. Maybe there will be this year :thumbsup: 

Good luck and remember to post your predictions every day! Often, it's consistency over accuracy that can make the difference between winning and losing.

----------------------------------------------

Stage 1: Monaco > Monaco (15.5km)


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Fabien! Fabien!


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

I'll take Bradley Wiggins, climb baby climb!

Can we get a proposition bet for the first rider to get popped?


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

Lance Armstrong please....


----------



## swuzzlebubble (Aug 4, 2008)

Cadel Evans


----------



## biketaviousmaximus (Dec 21, 2008)

Cadel Evans me too!


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

Cadel


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)

Bradley Wiggins.


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

David Millar


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Levi Leipheimer


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Michael Rogers. Yea. That's right.


----------



## zphogan (Jan 27, 2007)

Lance Armstrong. Yea baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Fabian Cancellara


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Fabulous Fabian Cancellara


----------



## fuzz-tone (Sep 29, 2008)

Heywood Jablome


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

fuzz-tone said:


> Heywood Jablome


lolz?


My bet is on Fabian Cancellara.


----------



## root (Sep 13, 2007)

Fabian Cancellara of course .


----------



## velomoto (Oct 6, 2005)

Lance Armstrong.


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

Nobody for Contador? I'll take Cancellara


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Sure, I'll take Contador... I know so little about pro racing. I know who Eddy Mercx and Lance Armstrong are. That's about it.


----------



## bljacobs (Feb 2, 2009)

Fabian Cancellara please...


----------



## jpick915 (May 7, 2006)

Fabian Cancellara


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Levi Leipheimer


----------



## bubbha70 (Aug 8, 2004)

Fabian Cancellara


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Peanya said:


> Sure, I'll take Contador... I know so little about pro racing. I know who Eddy Mercx and Lance Armstrong are. That's about it.


Not a bad bet. You'll learn a LOT by the end of this tour if you keep on these threads.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

That would be Lance Armstrong for the win.


----------



## skip (May 27, 2009)

*zabriskie*

I'm going for zabriskie.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

not one for big Z yet? and nobody picked the ITT world champ, bert grabsch? he looked pretty good in the last ITT i saw him ride. plus, it makes sense for columbia to go after the first few stages. the white elephant in yellow while the boy racer sweeps the sprints.

but what a team wants and what happens are two different things. my safe bet is *fabian cancellara*. he was tearing it up the other week. granted, that was not against the cream of the crop, nor was it on a super hilly course. but i think he has rested well this year and wants to shut people up for dropping outta the giro.

(thanks for gettin this started up, nitro!)

edit: the above was posted while i was writing, so there is at least one of zabriskies nut out there. i also realize i didnt cover off on evans. he looked damn sharp in the last ITT i saw him ride. wonder how he will fair this year with his new attitude (and without dekker).


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Fabian Cancellara for me!


----------



## ksm279 (Dec 23, 2007)

Put me in for Lance, just because I want to see him slap AC in the face!


----------



## smbrum (Jul 9, 2008)

would have liked to pick Levi but he may have peaked already and burned himself out a bit so I'll take Fabien Cancellara


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

Armstrong since he's had some quiet training time (would love to see Cancellara kill it again).


----------



## 04R1000 (Feb 8, 2004)

Lance Armstrong


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Zabriskie.


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 28, 2004)

Umm...Thomas Dekker?

JK. Spartacus for me.


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

haveta go for Lance Armstrong


----------



## skip (May 27, 2009)

I forgot the first name. David Zabriskie.


----------



## markaz (Sep 21, 2005)

*Stage 1*

I will go with Who is Lance Armstrong for the win..........I think he tries to show everyone is ready


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

Bradley Wiggins just maybe.


----------



## BroughAJ (Jul 19, 2008)

I would love to see Zabriskie get back into form, but I'm going with *Fabian Cancellara* for Stage 1.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Fabien Cancellara


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Do we know the start order? It wont happen but I'd love to see Contador starting after Lance, catching and dropping him, like Lance did to Ulrich a few years back. 

The (stage) win? Cadel Evans.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Tony Martin


----------



## masterken911 (Jun 17, 2009)

how could anyone in the right mind not pick fabien cancellara. he'll easily wins by 15 seconds. oh yeah i already HAVE scored 20 points.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

fabien cancellara.


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

*Fabian Cancellera*

Boring pick - but hard to go with anyone else.


----------



## KB11 (Nov 18, 2004)

Levi Leipheimer


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

Fabian Cancellara


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

To avoid boring picks (I think Cancellara is an obvious favorite too):
Denny Menchov


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Stole my thunder -
Denny Menchov


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

Chump pick..but Fabian Cancellara. He's been there, done that, and apparantly has regained some form.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

It definitely will NOT be Fabian Cancellara.

EDIT: Looks like I'm definitely eating crow.


----------



## irongustavius (Aug 17, 2008)

Michael Rogers


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

The God of Thunder.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Fabian Cancellara


----------



## Jokull (Aug 13, 2007)

Bradley Wiggins


----------



## barelfly (Nov 7, 2008)

lance armstrong please


----------



## frenchyxc (Jul 30, 2008)

ill join the hordes: fabian cancellara...by a minute and 27 seconds...again

(ok, not that second part...)


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Dave Zabriskie


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

Fabien Cancellara


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Should get very interesting if 4-7 more dopers are announced before the Tour.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/four-to-seven-more-doping-cases-possible-before-tour-start


----------



## Stasera (Mar 6, 2006)

Fabian Cancellara


----------



## UniSports (May 8, 2009)

*Everything you need for the Tour de France!*

Everything you need for the Tour de France 2009! Dashboard (daily updates, start lists, elevation profiles), Interactive Maps, Recaps, Galleries, and Map my Ride Maps! All at one location, starts on the 4th of July so don’t miss any of the action!!!
Also check out the top 10 riders to watch with a gallery for each contender.

http://www.universalsports.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=23000&ATCLID=3746664


----------



## shirt (Nov 13, 2001)

1st) Lance
2nd) Alberto
3rd) Cadel


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

*"...I don't even have to check the course,"*

<<"With my level of form and confidence after the Tour of Switzerland, I don't even have to check the course," he said, hoping to repeat his 2007 feat, when he won the prologue and held the yellow jersey for a week.>>

I like Fabian's confidence. I just hope that half-way up the climb he doesn’t think, “You're gonna need a bigger boat.”

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/02072009/58/tour-de-france-riis-expects-lance-struggle.html


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

UniSports said:


> Everything you need for the Tour de France 2009! Dashboard (daily updates, start lists, elevation profiles), Interactive Maps, Recaps, Galleries, and Map my Ride Maps! All at one location, starts on the 4th of July so don’t miss any of the action!!!
> Also check out the top 10 riders to watch with a gallery for each contender.
> 
> http://www.universalsports.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=23000&ATCLID=3746664


Do you have an iPhone version of the page?


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

easy - Contador


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Fabian Cancellara for sure to win the first stage. Saxobank needs to carry yellow as early as possible since it may their only chance.


----------



## alliegator (Sep 14, 2008)

Fabian Cancellara


----------



## GGW (Jul 13, 2008)

Contador


----------



## RipTide (May 4, 2007)

Contador


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Levi Leipheimer


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

moabbiker said:


> Fabian Cancellara for sure to win the first stage. Saxobank needs to carry yellow as early as possible since it may their only chance.


But Andy and Frank Schleck are rock stars. Andy is arguably a better climber than contador and will win some huge mountain stage. He could very well take over the jersey before the final TT.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

Alberto Contador......not a fan but he can ride and will rock this TT


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*lance. there is some vert, and some tite curves.*

lance. there is some vert, and some tite curves.


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

Too bad whoever wins this TT, will NOT win the tour in THREE weeks!


----------



## kubuqi (Jan 24, 2007)

andreas kloden


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

cancellara for sure.. he can climb much better nowadays....

he won olympic gold medal in a tough route as well which has tough climbs...


----------



## waitforme (Jan 20, 2007)

D Menchov:thumbsup:


----------



## Falling Snow (Apr 2, 2008)

Bradley Wiggins


----------



## DarkSaturn (May 11, 2007)

*Fabian Cancellara*

Although I'm tempted to say Tony Martin, but not tempted enough.


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*choice*

Fabian Cancellara 

My call is Lance will not show his cards at all....if he has it in him to seriously contend, he will need to play a game that is very fine lined as all eyes will be on him. He will wait for the real contender to have a bad day and make his move then. As far as the stage 1 TT, he will not place in the top 5....but his time will be close enough with the GC contenders to be in the game.

KMan


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Fabian Cancellara


----------



## yancy0303 (Feb 13, 2008)

fabian cancellara


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

boonen


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

Boonen to put my chips on the guy who will have the most to prove out there


----------



## NextTime (Oct 13, 2007)

*La*

Armstrong.


----------



## atimido (Jun 17, 2009)

David Zabriskie


----------



## Quest08 (Mar 2, 2008)

Levi Leipheimer


----------



## Rsix (Oct 18, 2005)

Lance Armstrong please. ....I hope.


----------



## teleposer (Jul 24, 2006)

Levi Leipheimer :thumbsup:


----------



## bradsmith (Mar 23, 2008)

Wiggins. Totally random dark horse pick.


----------



## jitters (Jul 8, 2007)

Fabian Cancellara


----------



## tjjm36m3 (Mar 4, 2008)

Fabian Cancellara


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Fabian Cancellara. 

I wanted to pick Levi Leipheimer, but I don't know how good his form is and I THINK Fabian is in better shape.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Thread closed for guesses. Look soon for the stage 2 thread!


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

so does everyone who guessed Fabian get 20 points?

Chad


----------

